# What machine is this?



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm thinking it's an Expobar leva dual boiler? Anyone confirm?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111927609938?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It is, but be careful... Looks like it's been used in a business, not sure how old it is, but it could have had a hard life. Seller originally tried to sell it for £1000 starting bid, of course nobody even looked. I suspect the bid will go up a lot from £500 once someone starts the bidding....you know how these things are, it could be a hardly used bargain, with one careful owner from new, but Caveat Emptor.

Also these machines are not really built for commercial use!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh looks like it comes from a commercial setting, also selling a till, but grinder and knock box included (I e-mailed him)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Am I right saying this is the rotary pump version? I recall their feet were taller, but maybe I am just dreaming.

Edit: though if you asked how it's fed, it should be clear:

Tank only? Vibe.

Tank and mains? Vibe.

Mains only? Rotary.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is plumbed in with a perssure reducing valve but no sign of a filter or water softener:confused: Wonder what the water is like in that area ???


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> It is plumbed in with a perssure reducing valve but no sign of a filter or water softener:confused:


I am an idiot who is looking at the feet rather than the pipes! Thanks.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I won this machine at auction, info from seller was that it is 1 year old and selling as didn't get much use also used filter with it. Thought i'd take the chance, and as it comes with the grinder and knock box seems like a good price. Anyway i'm going to pick it up tomorrow and was looking for some advice about what I should be looking for or any warning signs. I have downloaded Davecuk's review so will have a good read of that later. Can anyone identify the grinder? only info I have is that its on demand 64mm burrs. Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Casadio mate @GCGlasgow:

http://www.casadio.com/eng/scheda_prodotto.asp?prod=7


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I believe it's a Casadio enea on demand grinder, they are compatible to Mazzer mini electronics etc, you have got yourself a really fantastic deal if they are working as they should fingers crossed for you


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

GCGlasgow said:


> Thanks Jon


No problem! Great deal it seems. Hope they're good.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh I hope so, had good communication with the seller and he was saying all the right things.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday and all seems well with it. It's plumb only and rotary pump. Is there a difference between the expobar leva dual boiler and expobar brewtus 1V-R . I can't see a difference.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> Picked this up yesterday and all seems well with it. It's plumb only and rotary pump. Is there a difference between the expobar leva dual boiler and expobar brewtus 1V-R . I can't see a difference.


Nice! Massive upgrade mate.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

GCGlasgow said:


> Picked this up yesterday and all seems well with it. It's plumb only and rotary pump. Is there a difference between the expobar leva dual boiler and expobar brewtus 1V-R . I can't see a difference.


Just that the R has a rotary pump and is plumb only, they're the same machine essentially


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice G., well done with an upgrade


----------

